# Bus Station & More...



## jerzymike (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok, so here is the bus station, which was the first thing I ever did. I also have included a pic of the "lego" Fire station that has since moved....
View attachment 89704


View attachment 89705


View attachment 89707


View attachment 89708


You can see some more pics in the Stage 1 Mattel City thread, and stage two is around the corner....


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Nice job JerseyMike. It looks real busy.


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice job man. Is that a lego camping trailer. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jerzymike (Jan 26, 2009)

*Camping Trailer*

No, it's MB! I found it in a bubble pack with a red Chevy pick up, and two little figures at a Stop & Shop, and scooped it up! I love it, and quickly moved it to my FD.


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

cool! I have two majorette ford sierra's that came with travel trailers. and I found a MB POP-UP llast weekend. I hope I can find one of those. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking setup. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

